# phpBB3 vs SMF vs myBB??



## sshaggy

I am opening my own forum. I am looking for a free forum script, which has narrowed down me to phpBB, SMF and myBB. I am confused with the choice. Can anyone experienced in forum hosting help??

Note: I said free, not paid like vbulletin (on which CF is built). If my needs grow, i will look into paid scripts. But right now I need free.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

SMF has a pretty restrictive licence compared to the others, I would definitely choose between MyBB and phpBB.

You could demo both of them at www.opensourcecms.com and see which one you like better.


----------

